# Ed from okotoks area



## sorrelcreek (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi guy seen this forum from kijiji.  Looks like a great way to get to meet new people interested in the metal industry.  I'm 30 years old been machining since I was 18 started my apprenticeship right out of high school.  Work for a natural gas compressor company than for 7 years doing plant maintaince on industrial equipment.  Work as a machinist and millwright fixing equipment, also have lathe and milling machine at my home shop.  Always learning and wanting to learn more only work on manual equipment.


----------



## EricB (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Ed!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_b_m (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Ed, 

That sounds absolutely great to have that kind of gear at your home shop! Welcome, I'm sure you have a lot you can pass on to those of us without the professional experience!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Ed, welcome, I'm based out of okotoks. If you need a hand with anything let me know.


----------



## sorrelcreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Thx guy always interested in meeting new people. Yes for sure Kris Jensen nice to know more people in okotoks we may have to meet up at some point see what projects each other are working on


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 6, 2015)

Welcome! As others have said, good to have you on board. 

JW


----------



## Alexander (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome! This form is a good spot to share your garage projects. Hopefully people will give you a few ideas too. Once all the ideas start flying its amazing what is possible.


----------

